# Beheaded Bride Bloodied



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I took our bride out of her box and set her up today to allow time for her dress to relax some of the wrinkles. I kept looking at her and decided that she definitely needed to be bloodied up. Have no fear, she will be going in the adult part of our haunt so the little ones won't see her.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I added blood to her face to cover the box looking jaw and I think it looks good. Here's a vid...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

wow ..Yes much much better.
(why can't they get it right)
looks cool


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I beleive you have made the rigth decision  - the blood you added kicks it up several notches! and you did it very well by not going overboard with the gore!!


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

good job!...way to spruce it up...


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

i just bought this (demo model) at michaels for just $65!...if u allow her to show that free hand, u can black nail polish the nails and it would really stand out more...even black nail polished her lips...

do u mind telling me how u made that blood so realistic on the dress and how u applied it on the plastic head?


----------



## biggnboog (Oct 11, 2008)

yes you were right looks much better that way.. thanks for the addition of the vid.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I used bottled blood on the neck and dress because its thick and drips in a natural blood-like fashion. I dipped a round brush in it and just let it drip down the neck. When it dried, I mixed some gloss red exterior paint with a little black and just painted over the dried bottled blood drips. And on the face, I just used a paint brush and paint.


----------

